# Heavy 10



## junk iron (Nov 29, 2016)

looking for a gears for my southbend heavy 10  one 5 1/8 dia,80 tooth 3/4 bore,one 3 1/8 56 tooth 5/8 bore,I have been looking on ebay and other places with no luck,Thanks


----------



## junk iron (Dec 1, 2016)

Found


----------

